# Show grooming the foundation shetland?



## JMS Miniatures (Feb 23, 2006)

I was reading in the AMHR/ASPC rulebook since I'm showing Eddie in foundation halter classes about show grooming and in the foundation section it said to show them in its natural state as possible but clean and neatly turned out. Does that mean no clipping except for bridle paths? Also it says you can't cross enter any open classic classes except for performance, youth, color and group halter classes but what about amateur? Also it has a foundation model stallion halter class. Usually its for 2 on up but does it include everyone? Sorry just trying to get everything together lol.

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## Karen S (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Jamie,

Most of your Foundation Sealed shetlands are shown in a natural coat, no leg feathers (some folks do keep their leg feathers), bridle path, ears clipped, and clip off nose and long lashes above the eyes. We try to keep nice looking natural coats all year and keep them out of the sun the biggest part of the day.

You can show your Foundation Seal Shetland in any Classic Amateur Halter Class IF a Foundation Amateur Halter Class isn't offered.

Your model classes are the first class before their respective dividison ie. Foundation Model Stallion-42" & Under. Your stallion must be at least 2 years old before they can compete in the model class. This class sets the standard for your open halter classes.

Karen Shaw


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Karen! Talk about saving some clip time lol.

Jamie


----------



## ctinsley (Feb 23, 2006)

Let me check and see if I have this right. If I show my 2 year old filly as a foundation in her halter class I can cross over to the classic color class since foundation does not offer one? Please let me know if this is right. Thanks


----------



## Sunraye Miniatures (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes you can show her in the classic color class. The only classes you can't cross over say Open Classic 2yr old halter and than show her again in Foundation Shetland 2yr old at the same show.


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Feb 26, 2006)

Hehe... Grooming is just one thing that sold me on the shetlands. I'm far too lazy to groom a mini! I don't show ASPC (yet), but compete against lots of breeds in open shows. I clip from the back side of the knees down, coronets all the way around, muzzles, jaw, and I pinch the ears and clip what sticks out (we have black flies and gnats, so can't bald the inside of the ears). I use a 10 on every thing but the muzzle, where I use a 30. A short bridle path and Voila! Some clear hoof polish, a TINY bit of clear highlighter on the face (no goopy black stuff here!), show sheen and we're good to go.

One of these days, I might get brave enough to show a Foundation with leg feathers. I think it'd look dandy and maybe start a new trend. :bgrin


----------

